# Boas > Tree Boas >  Amazon Tree Boa or Green Tree Python?

## captainjack0000

I'm not sure if this should have gone into the boa section or the python section.  Sorry if its the wrong area.  

I have been thinking about getting an arboreal snake and it has been suggested that I look int GTPs or ATBs.  I've done some google searching and each care sheet for each of the 2 species seems a bit different, so I'm here to find some consensus.  So tell me if I'm right, and if I'm not, what is the correct answer?

Each species usually gets 4-6 feet, with males being smaller than females.  Over 6 feet isn't impossible though.

Each actually needs more of a long cage that simulates trees because they move laterally through the jungle, not so much up and down.

A 20L (30x12x12) would last for 1-3 years but eventually something larger would be needed.

Absolute minimum size enclosure for a full grown would be 24W-18D-18T.

Both can be nippy, but with proper care and handling, this can be minimized.  *Not always the case

Readily feed on mice and rats.

Both need base humidity 50%-60%, with humidity up to 85% for shed.
Both need a heat gradiate from mid 70s to mid 80's.  No warmer than 90, no colder than 70.

Both won't really use a hide, but still need shrubbery to feel secure.
Both need _secure_ branches of various sizes and thicknesses, but closer to the thickness of the snake the better.

Both need a water dish on the bottom big enough for it soak, but shallow enough for it to easily remove itself.

Both are not Emerald Tree Boa, a species that is larger than either of these.
-------------------------------------------

So where am I wrong?  And what is correct?  Tell me everything I need to know on how to care for one of these, and which one is generally more forgiving?  They both seem to have strict but not impossible requirements, but which one gives the most flexibility?

I have experience - When I was a teen I had 2 corns, a milk, a king, 2 northern water snakes and a ribbon snake.  Currently I have 2 corns and a ball python.

----------


## gardenfiend138

For ammies, 60% is on the low end for humidity, 70% is more ideal. I have heard that atb's can be more forgiving, but they are also much more variable in appearance, which is the real plus in keeping them. Also, for perches, atb's prefer multiple points of contact, so not just a straight dowel, but one with multiple forks. I like to use pvc perches because you can make a grid which gives several different perch options, and they are also very easy to remove which makes getting them out of the cage much easier.

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

I would either go with a green tree python, or an emerald tree boa

----------


## bioteacher

ATBs stay skinnier for the most part and are more active in my experience than GTPs. GTPs are more likely to be docile with handling and also hang out more for display. ATBs will use hides.

Start with an ATB as they are more forgiving with care and generally cheaper to start with, then move onto a GTP... or more ATBs (which seems the case with most people who get an ATB)   :Razz:

----------


## captainjack0000

I talked to a local breeder of many things and learned what I could from him.  ATB's seem to be the choice. 

Thank you for your advice everyone.

----------


## Evenstar

50-60% humidity is too low for either species.  65-70% is best with misting in the morning to raise it up a bit and then allowing for a "drying out" period over night.

Everything else looks pretty accurate, although I'd say the minimum sized enclosure for any arboreal species would be a 24x24x24 cube.  Wider is better, but they really do need a minimum of 24 high.  My Hunter is a large male (see pics below - he's full grown and 8 years old) at 5 feet long and I use a 36x24x24 cage for him and he uses every bit of it.  But, if you went with a 36 long by 24 high, you could get away with only 18 deep.

As far as flexibility, these 2 species have pretty straight forward requirements.  You get it right, or they won't thrive.  However, they won't drop dead either if something is a bit off - their behavior will tell you if something needs fixing and then you simply fix it.   :Wink: 

From my experience, ATBs seem to stay a bit "nippier" and many GTPs can be quite mellow - especially if you get a young adult and can evaluate its temperament before hand.  And I _highly_ recommend picking up at least a yearling if you go with a GTP.  But the nippiness with ATBs is just a generalization - there are certainly some nice ones out there.

Can't remember if I posted this pic for you yet or not, so if you've seen it before - sorry!  But this is my Hunter with his breeder's 8 year old son.  He is very mellow and handlable.   :Good Job: 


And this is just him (Rocky's pic).  Can't beat a GTP for a display snake!!

----------


## Boas 4 life

I had the same issue  deciding which to get I am going to go with the ATB in the end

----------


## chilliscale

Easy solution is to get both...

----------


## Boas 4 life

I wish but I don't have room for both

----------


## KMG

2012 thread. :Rolleyes2:

----------

_LittleTreeGuy_ (05-10-2016),Megg (05-11-2016),_Mike41793_ (05-10-2016)

----------

